# Soundtraxx "ECONOMI" decoder



## breezy8 (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried these new decoder's??? I just bought 2 at the Spokane train show this last weekend for "steam" The info looks very promising . Just wondered if anyone has some thoughts on them......breezy8


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I suspect the sound will be the same but features will be somewhat truncated, much like the Bachmann factory fitted Tsunamis, in fact wouldn't be surprised if they were the same.


----------

